# Travelling to Austria and confused



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

We will be leaving for Austria on Friday to join the CSMA rally in Zell Am Ziller. We have a motorhome that is over 3.5T so will be avoiding the motorways in Austria to save purchasing a Go Box and it's not too far over the border. Having read lots of websites I'm now confused as to whether we still need a Autobahnvignet or Vignette.

Please could someone clarify


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

As you are over 3.5T, the vignette will not apply.
Only the Go-Box is legal for your wagon....and only if you use it on the motorways and some other specified expressways.

Hope this helps.


----------



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

Been through Austria twice and being 4 Tons I also would have needed to buy the Go Box, so I never used Toll roads/motorways and had no problems getting around at all, and did not need a Go Box.


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks both


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

You must be aware if there is a problem on the road you are travelling on and you are diverted onto an Autobahn you would be fined.


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Am thinking of Austria next year but at 7.5t I would obviously need a Go Box for some of the trip. Can anybody enlighten me on what the process is and relative costs?

Cheers

Ian


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

We went through 22 countries and 18K miles last year and a few weeks of this and never used toll roads so never needed any gizmo's to collect tolls including Austria, and we are a large tag axel Hymer well over 4.5 tons..

The only concession to tolls which we didn't use was on entry into Portugal where we as a foreign vehicle was directed as we entered from the South of France to a toll booth for non Portuguese vehicles, we had to put in our credit card and pay a few Euros, our number plate was read electronically and we had a printout with all our card and reg number on.. If we went under a remote toll camera the toll would be electronically taken from our account.

Except we never went on any tolls :wink: .

fray.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

A few yars age we were heading from Innsbruck to Italy via the Brenner Pass via the old route the 182 but found it closed to traffic and our only option was the motorway A13 and did not have a Go Box.
Some people in another vehicle in the same situation told us the Brenner Pass had its own toll booth and the ordinary toll Vignette or Go Box did not apply to that route.
We are over 3.5t and paid the toll at the booth and that was all.

Can anyone answer, is the situation as we were told, was it not subject to Vignette or Go Box due to the alternative being closed, or should we have had a Go Box and got lucky.


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Jean-Luc
It was as you were told. The Bremmer autobahn pass is separately charged and you do not required a vignette (or Go-Box) to travel on it. Just be careful where you join/exit it.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

kenp said:


> Jean-Luc
> It was as you were told. The Bremmer autobahn pass is separately charged and you do not required a vignette (or Go-Box) to travel on it. Just be careful where you join/exit it.


But if you DO happen to have a Go-Box at the time, then you dont need to pay the extra toll at the booth - there is a dedicated lane for Go-Boxers and the toll is automatically deducted as you pass through. Same goes for all the toll tunnels in Austria.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I am planning our rip to Italy for next summer and plan to sprend a couple of nights near Innsbruck coming back to Blighty.

My preference would be to not phaff around with a Go Box (we are over 3.5t): could anyone point me in the direction of a map showing roads where I would need a Go Box...and hence roads/routes which I can take which do not need one?

Cheers

Graham


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DianneT said:


> You must be aware if there is a problem on the road you are travelling on and you are diverted onto an Autobahn you would be fined.


I've heard this quoted before Dianne and wish I knew whether it was so.

There is no obligation to buy a Go Box or vignette to travel on the ordinary Austrian roads; it's not a tax on all road users.

In UK it is unlikely that a diversion off a non-motorway would involve using a motorway as there are certain classes of vehicles that are not allowed on motorways. There is always an alternative non-motorway route provided and I would be surprised if this was not so in Austria as well. In the event that the non-motorway route was not motorhome -friendly and a motorway had to be used, then I suspect that you would not be fined if you were forced to take it.

Can anyone give a definitive answer to this ?

( We've just re-plated our van so I am interested in non-motorway options.)

G


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

> "GMJ" I am planning our rip to Italy for next summer and plan to sprend a couple of nights near Innsbruck coming back to Blighty.
> 
> My preference would be to not phaff around with a Go Box (we are over 3.5t): could anyone point me in the direction of a map showing roads where I would need a Go Box...and hence roads/routes which I can take which do not need one?
> 
> ...


The attached map is a few years old but should be ok.

Kev


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks folks

Looking at the map I guess I'll need to check some routemaps regardng exiting Italy via the Stelvio Pass and progressing up to Innsbruck; and then from Innsbruck into Germany heading towards Augsberg.

Graham


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Just be careful if choosing the 177/E533 between Innsbruk and the German border, it's seriously steep at the Innsbruk end.

We used it travelling southbound to Innsbruck and needed to use second gear and a lot of brake 8O to keep our descent speed in check.


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

@DBSS

Being over 3.5T if you want to use the autoroutes or expressways (see image of those in an earlier reply) you must buy a GoBox.

However (and this is important - we were fined for not doing this!) you also need the emission category of your vehicle approved by the Austrian toll service (ASFINAG) either in advance (up to 3 months I think) or within 14 days of purchasing the GoBox.

To do this they need evidence of your emission category. If you're lucky this will be on you V5C (look for Euro III or Euro IV for example). If not you will need a letter of conformity from your vehicle manufacturer. If it's a Fiat (like mine) you can email Fiat customer care at [email protected], attaching a scan of section 4 of your V5C. 
I received my letter of conformity (also known as homologation letter) stating the emission category four days later.

You then need to send a copy of your V5C, a copy of the letter of conformity plus a filled in copy of their 'application form' which you can download from https://www.go-maut.at/portal/portal (look for "Toll Tariff System Based on EURO Emission Categories" - "Application Form [1426 KB]"). They agree (hopefully) and file your emission category and number plate on their database and then, when you pass through a GoBox detector you a) don't get fined for not sending in your application and b) get debited at the appropriate rate.

Depending on your category it can be up to 33c per km (including tax) which equates to about 130 euro to get across Austria!

Having said all that, when we went in the summer, we avoided all the toll roads simply by asking our Sat Nav to do so. In the winter we use the toll roads.

It's a complete flaff and was, of course, put in place for lorries but, unfortunately, heavy motorhomes have been caught in the same net :-(

Hope this helps,
CD


----------

